# Different colors on an outside corner



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Awhile back, someone on contractortalk asked how to get a straight line between 2 colors on an outside corner. I replied that I do it with a brush and steady hand. 

At a recent job, we had several different colors spec'ed by a designer, all in an open floor-plan type house. I knew I would have to paint these corners, and remembered that thread. So I shot some video of it, and posted it to the original thread.

I took a lot of video at this job, so I decided to post another one here. You might notice a slight distraction at the -0:15 mark. Please disregard it, and focus on the brush work. :whistling2:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Here is a shot of the finished line. A blood red up against antique white. The paint is B.M. Regal Matte.










Here is an even closer shot.


----------



## jmthoupaint (Apr 17, 2007)

*pretty simple huh*

great cuts. shows that experience.


----------



## jmthoupaint (Apr 17, 2007)

I think I just became your first subscriber in youtube, also.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

So,I assume Sarah knows about the blonde helper?


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

nice job, nice video, nice helper (figured I'd say that since you did an obvious pan in a downward direction :whistling2: )

I was starting to wonder how you we're going to avoid picture framing while taking time and doing your documentary since everything was all cut in, then I saw her rolling and it eased my concerns, lol


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice
:thumbsup:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice distraction @ 0:15seconds. Here's to you and to the pause button.
She's got a nice pony-tail ;-)


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

mistcoat said:


> She's got a nice pony-tail ;-)


Is that what the kids call it nowadays? :laughing:


----------



## paulingrad (Dec 23, 2007)

like the music. decorators and rock music, that's universal.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

No music, no work .
Never mind me, I'm working on a t-shirt.


----------

